# Goat tractors. Applying a Holistic management approach



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Hello all, so I have found some info on tractoring goats but very litlle compared to chicken tractoring. So i thought id share what we are doing, but Id LOVE to see what yall are doing for tractoring your goats. 
What we are trying to do is regenerative intensive grazing... but how to graze when the land has been desertified due to ill conceived management that the federal government has mandated?
Using livestock! The hay that hits the ground is the biomaterial that becomes the soil... its a whole thing... check out allan savory on youtube.
When its time to muck out the "stall" meh just move the tractor to the next spot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice, Vern! It makes me happy to see some regenerative farming with goats. Kudos! You could add a sleeping platform that they would like to play on and it could add some structural support too. 

Do they get to get out and run periodically? I'd worry about predators with that setup unless it was in a bigger electric fence. How's that working for you? When mine are "cooped up" I like to weave in whatever tree limbs in the fencing for them to pretend they are browsing. We move ours mostly in electric net fence and have dog igloos and some shade structures we schlep around.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Hey, thanks for your input @littleheathens we put some straw in for bedding, but i aded a stand alone table for them to climb on and use as an elevated milking stand... i love the idea to put things in the wire wall to "forage". Our predators are coyote, mt lion and wolf... though the latter are rare down here on the plaines. We dont have electric fencing yet but the tractor is 8x16 and they do play around quite a bit. Id love to see pics of your setup, if possible?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I am just in love with your goat setup! And are that your rabbit hutch? beside the goat tractor? I really like those too! And those mountains in the background are beautiful!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I am just in love with your goat setup! And are that your rabbit hutch? beside the goat tractor? I really like those too! And those mountains in the background are beautiful!


Thank you so much! We LOVE the view here... its 360deg mountains!! Yes that is one of our rabbit hutch tractors... we have a second one that is nestled against the rv for breeding purposes (just bred 2/3 does).


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Very interesting! What kind of goats are they? They wouldn't happen to be kinders would they? Or... maybe Alpines?


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> Very interesting! What kind of goats are they? They wouldn't happen to be kinders would they? Or... maybe Alpines?


Hey, thanks, its been fun to try and figure out how to manage our growing farm... they are Sable goats. Love them! They are sweet and very curious!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I really like the rabbit tractors.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful view.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Vern said:


> Hey, thanks, its been fun to try and figure out how to manage our growing farm... they are Sable goats. Love them! They are sweet and very curious!


Oh cool! I don't think I've ever seen a sable goat, but I've heard good things about them!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, how cute.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Ok so we are preparing for our 3 new goats... (The nanny goat (Mrs. Doubtfire) the doeling (Olive) and the buckling (Dave)). We are building a fully winter ready tractor, the base frame is 128 sq ft and so we have framed in the shelter portion at 40 sq ft the remaining 88 sq ft is the "yard" area. Feed water mineral and play area... we have based the dementions on 10-15 sq ft per goat, and once the buck is big enough he will be moved into the "bachelor pad" tractor. Where the 2 bucks will remain unless they are needed to breed the does. Should I put a door on the shelter for the cold nights? Locking the goats in? Photos coming soon


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Just wanted to say I love the name of the doe you’re getting!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Just wanted to say I love the name of the doe you’re getting!


Thanks!! We think its fitting. Lol


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Nice!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Nice!


Thanks. we still have to finish it _sigh_ we got stormed on yesterday... we typically only get 7-9inches of precipitation a year... and i think we got half that this winter and the rest of it yesterday and last night... lol. Oh well. With a herniated disk, ill take all the breaks i can. Lol. We will be siding the roof over the tarp, as we mill boards and have the scrap to do so. Will update pics today.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

I’m interested in this idea. Anyone use them as birthing stalls inside a larger goat enclosure. Double use for the chicken tractor when it’s not in use?


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

I think thats a great idea... we are getting mineral feeders and hay feeders that will clip to the wire panel at whatever height we want, so when your done using it as a goat birthing stall it would easily be converted over to chicken tractor. I love that idea. We are talking about this right now. The possibilities! Mwahaha. Ahem, sorry but we just didnt think meat chickens were a possability yet... but to be prepared for spring kids we would build the tractor now and put chickens in em... thank you for posting!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That is a good idea! Some lightbulbs are coming on. Lol


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

We are getting tires axle bolts on monday and 
Will be putting them on after we get the goats... later monday. 7 hr round trip yay...


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

We are getting tires axle bolts on monday and 
Will be putting them on after we get the goats... later monday. 7 hr round trip yay...

View attachment 228357

View attachment 228301
View attachment 228300


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m loving following your threads! I have never even heard of people having “goat tractors”.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m loving following your threads! I have never even heard of people having “goat tractors”.


Thank you! Im glad you are enjoying them. I havnt talked to anybody whos had goat tractors either... ive seen sheep tractors but they arnt escape artists, lol. Which is why we went with the hoop design.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> That is awesome.


Thank you... took us about 4 days to build it. 4-5 hrs a day... ish. On day 2 we got stormed on so... we didnt do much that day. 😀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Hello, we got home a bit ago with our new goats... Mrs Doubtfire our nanny seems to be acting very motherly... checking on the kids, making sure they are ok... we put a whole bunch of straw and pine chip in their shelter sleeping area and it seems to be free of wind or draft... but... the temp tonight is supposed to be 
38deg f... should we trust them to her care or bring them in? Its currently 41deg. They are 8 days old and seem to be very healthy. 
Thanks in advance!! Pics are travel arrangements. They are curently with the Nanny cuz she was hollerin something fierce when we brought them inside.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think they will be fine staying with mama tonight. It would upset her more if she didn’t have them plus 38* isn’t terribly cold.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They sure are cute!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think they will be fine staying with mama tonight. It would upset her more if she didn’t have them plus 38* isn’t terribly cold.


Thank you for the reassurance... first time baby goat daddy so... im questioning everything i know cuz i dont want to mess it up and lose a kid.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

At what outside temp do i bring them in? Google says 40deg but it also said cats cant survive outside in 32deg or colder... our cats survived -20 deg living outside... so...


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! As long as they are out of the wind and with mama they will be fine. They will snuggle together


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I have never brought a goat indoors and I live in WI with minimal barn/shelter. (I wish I had a barn!) When our highs stay below zero for more than 24 hrs or so, then I put coats on my goats just for the couple of days. It seems to allow them to drink more water and move around a little more. Straw is warm and they snuggle with each other.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

38 degrees should be no problem for them to handle. My goats prefer to sleep outside in that temperature. I'd only worry if it were to drop into the teens.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

As long as they are dry and not in a drafty area, they should be warm enough. I like to give kids lots of bedding to snuggle down in. If you have something like an IBC tote or one of those igloo style doghouses, you can put that in the pen with the door facing away from any winds or drafts, and the kids will learn to go in there and snuggle up if they get cold. Those kids are adorable!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I agree with everyone- just dry and out of direct wind and they should be able to handle temps ok. I do hate the temp swings tho! If it’s up near 80 for a day or two and then drops to highs in the 40s 😑


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Thank you all!! My babies made it through just fine.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> As long as they are dry and not in a drafty area, they should be warm enough. I like to give kids lots of bedding to snuggle down in. If you have something like an IBC tote or one of those igloo style doghouses, you can put that in the pen with the door facing away from any winds or drafts, and the kids will learn to go in there and snuggle up if they get cold. Those kids are adorable!


I will be turning a tote into an igloo!! Thats a great idea! We are forcasted to get down into the 20s by the end of the week


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

My view this evening as I milk my sable.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

So heres some pics of Mrs. Doubtfire fire aka Miss D. And the kids and shrek (our sable buck),
But i wanted to note that we updated our feed nets to a smaller net... the red net we had was 4" square holes and the new blue is 2". We changed because the 4" net was letting so much hay fall to the ground. I dont know about yalls goats but as soon as feed hits the ground mine wont touch it... with the blue net ive cut feed waste by a whole bunch. Makes em work for it to. Anybody else use hay nets?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I don’t use hay nets, but my goats are definitely picky about any food that touches the ground. Even if I’m handing out orange peels and one gets dropped (if multiple goats are vying for it) they generally won’t eat that one. Little brats! 🤣


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

So my new ff doe has very clumpy poop, could this be because of new feed and diet? 
Thanks!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

I got almost a quart from one side... the kids only want to nurse off of the other side so im milking the unused side... why do they both want to feed off of the same udder? How do they look to yall?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Grab 1 kid, the same kid and teach the other side. 
Eventually that same kid will know that side.
One was never taught there is another side.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Grab 1 kid, the same kid and teach the other side.
> Eventually that same kid will know that side.
> One was never taught there is another side.


Makes sense... I would never have thought about that. Lol. Thank you


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

So we are noticing our kids sleep alot. Whats normal for 9day old twins to nap through the day? They eat and play for less time than they sleep. Should we be concerned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. You really need to know if they are gaining weight.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. You really need to know if they are gaining weight.


Thank you i will and report my findings


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

So i dont forget... Dave is 9.5# and Olive is 8.5# ish... they couldnt balance so were moving a good bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean that they couldn't balance?


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> What do you mean that they couldn't balance?


I have a small cooking scale that i used for weighing feed/milk and i had a sheet of plywood that i set on it so the kid could stand on it... it kinda worked but not stable at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh. ok. A hanging fish scale is great to have. Get a strong bag, weigh the bag then weigh the kid in the bag. Subtract the bag weight.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Oh. ok. A hanging fish scale is great to have. Get a strong bag, weigh the bag then weigh the kid in the bag. Subtract the bag weight.


Yup... thats happening. Thank you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They maybe a little stressed from the move. Watch to be sure everyone is peeing and pooping good. A little probiotics wont hurt.getbtheir temps and watch for shipping fever. 
Make sure babies can reach the hay...but at the same time you don't want their feet to get tangled innthe netting. I prefer a hay basket for this purpose. A piece of goat panel off the side of the pen would work. Smaller holes then cattle panel ..you still get some waste but not as much as cattle panel hole..ypu can make it to hang on your tractor.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> They maybe a little stressed from the move. Watch to be sure everyone is peeing and pooping good. A little probiotics wont hurt.getbtheir temps and watch for shipping fever.
> Make sure babies can reach the hay...but at the same time you don't want their feet to get tangled innthe netting. I prefer a hay basket for this purpose. A piece of goat panel off the side of the pen would work. Smaller holes then cattle panel ..you still get some waste but not as much as cattle panel hole..ypu can make it to hang on your tractor.


Yup also gonna do that. Thank you!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Ok i dont know whats wrong with my buckling? Symptoms are; lethargy, stares off into space, falls asleep while eating, yellow diarrhea. Unstable on feet. Falls easily. Has moments of activity and playfulness. Not alert. 

I drenched 1tsp/5ml of sodium bicarbonate and water. About 10 min ago.
Not sure what else to do. He had a bit of alertness and activity just a moment ago but is back to taking a nap and his sis is playful. She is not exibiting any of these symptoms.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Probably ought to take his temperature.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes let's get his temp asap. Shipping fever is not unlikely. Yellow scours can be from milk and stress. Could be floppy kid...the baking soda drench should help if so. Get his temp and let us know what antibiotics you have on hand in case he needs them


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Probably ought to take his temperature.


101.8f


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

We attempted to give electrolytes but he wouldnt have it, he fed just an hour or so ago. He does seem more alert. When i went in he woke up just by my sound. Normally i have to pick him up and move him abit to wake him.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Yes let's get his temp asap. Shipping fever is not unlikely. Yellow scours can be from milk and stress. Could be floppy kid...the baking soda drench should help if so. Get his temp and let us know what antibiotics you have on hand in case he needs them


We dont have any antibiotics. It escaped me to get and now both my vehicles are busted pending part arrivals.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Temp Is with in normal range but on that lower end..so really need to watch that. I would pull him from mom and Continue the baking soda drench as followed 
Dissolve one teaspoon of baking soda in 8 oz water. Give 10 to 20 cc 2 to 3 times over a the next several hours. 
Feed electrolytes so he doesn't get dehydrated.
I would also dose him with Milk of magnesia at 1/4 cc per pound every 4 to 6 hours to flush any toxins from floppy kid. 
I would also give Cd antitoxin if you have it. 5 cc 2 times a day
After 6 to 8 hours you should see remarkable difference if floppy kid. 
Do recheck his temp often as pneumonia can drop a temp then spike..so we want to stay ahead of that. 

Best wishes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows your herb selection? Oregano, fresh garlic? If no antibiotics..we maybe able to help with some herbs you may have. Let me know and I'll check my notes.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

We have large variety of dehydrated cooking herbs; eragano, basil, sage, thyme, rosemary, and more, and minced garlic in the fridge.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sometimes dam raised kids do overeat. It's only happened here once or twice. Usually, they just get really sleepy for a day, have some runny stools, and then they are fine. But yours sounds more severe than that, so I agree with @happybleats suggestions. She has way more experience than I do. Can you get injectable b complex? I feel that might help here, as well. I've used it for uncoordinated, lethargic kids and it seems to help perk them up. Dosage is 6 cc per 100lbs., so your kid will only need a tiny amount. Maybe do that after you've done the floppy kid treatment, if you feel like he still needs a boost.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Temp Is with in normal range but on that lower end..so really need to watch that. I would pull him from mom and Continue the baking soda drench as followed
> Dissolve one teaspoon of baking soda in 8 oz water. Give 10 to 20 cc 2 to 3 times over a the next several hours.
> Feed electrolytes so he doesn't get dehydrated.
> I would also dose him with Milk of magnesia at 1/4 cc per pound every 4 to 6 hours to flush any toxins from floppy kid.
> ...


We dont have milk of magnesia... but we have pepto bismol... google says we can substitute... but not sure on dose?


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Sometimes dam raised kids do overeat. It's only happened here once or twice. Usually, they just get really sleepy for a day, have some runny stools, and then they are fine. But yours sounds more severe than that, so I agree with @happybleats suggestions. She has way more experience than I do. Can you get injectable b complex? I feel that might help here, as well. I've used it for uncoordinated, lethargic kids and it seems to help perk them up. Dosage is 6 cc per 100lbs., so your kid will only need a tiny amount. Maybe do that after you've done the floppy kid treatment, if you feel like he still needs a boost.


We dont have b complex... but we have vit b complex pill form for people... could i make an oral solution with that?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

MoM and pepto are not the same. MOM can bind and flush toxins while pepto is to sooth and dry the scours. I wouldnt want to do that just yet as his body is flush via scours right now.
if temp spikes..household herbs that can help..
Ginger, basil, Cinnamon, garlic and oregano. While fresh raw garlic is best..use what you have for now..im not an herbalist but i would feel.ok doing 1/2 teaspoon each herb and a bit of honey if you have it...in enough water to drench. 4 x a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Injectable b vit.is best but in a pinch crush a pill add to water and drench. Or you can give a small pinch of cayenne pepper in honey or molasses . Cayenne is full of good nutrients snd B vitamins.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Thank you!! Bet you cant guess what we are getting when next we are able to go to town. All the medicine. Hope they have all this.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Ive been pushing electrolytes. 2x 20cc and a 10cc drencher of electrolytes with 10cc of sodium bicarbonate water 1tsp to 8 oz of water. Im aiming for 5-6 20cc total for this feed period. Correct me if im doing it wrong. Also gonna crush b complex in 20cc of water and get that down him.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Ok he just peed for like 30sec straight. And I got a 20cc B vit drencher in him, I desolved it in the electrolyte water. His temp is 102.1. He seems more alert and present.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds about right. You can add the b complex pill to his electrolytes ..one less thing to drench. Also make sure he's swallowing when drenching. Don't want him aspirating


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Sounds about right. You can add the b complex pill to his electrolytes ..one less thing to drench. Also make sure he's swallowing when drenching. Don't want him aspirating


Im pushing the drencher very slowly cuz ya we really dont want him aspirating.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Heres an update on Dave playin with his sister!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's great!! Good job!!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> That's great!! Good job!!


Thank you... i think he was dehydrated and constipated but while playing that worked through... yellow paste like poo.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You did great!! Can be scary but you were on top of it!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> You did great!! Can be scary but you were on top of it!!


Thank you so much for your help and advice!! Im so glad you are there helping newbs like me!! I had a pit in my stomach for most of this afternoon, forcing myself to do things when there was nothing i could do for him. Thank you all so so much!!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

So when should we put him back with momma? She is POed at us right now. He is still a bit sluggish and when we brought him in he took some SC water but was wanting to nap pretty badly. I figure id keep him in here pushing electrolytes and SC water until midnight... whats reccomended?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With floppy kid it's suggested 24 to 36 hours off milk.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup. Got to allow all that milk digest and settle his tummy.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> With floppy kid it's suggested 24 to 36 hours off milk.


Soo... this should be interesting. Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He will be fine and so will mom. Just keep an eye in her udder. She may need a bit of milking


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Also... do i need to feed with electrolytes through the night? So we are going with floppy kid as what was wrong?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..i think floppy kid is a best guess here And No. Once he's in bed..let him sleep until morning


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

I have him inside with us... is there a recommended best practice or in a laundry basket with pine chip good enough and how its done?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A basket is great...I use pee pads under the pine shavings but if you dont have any, an old towel can help keep things a bit more controlled 😉


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

For anybody whos awake... my buck is grinding his teeth and whimpering. He stands for a bit looking like hes about to poop then doesnt and lays back down. Anything i can do? Or does he just have to pass the excess of milk in his system and then he will be ok? This sucks.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Morning Vern. May be time to give the buckling kid an enema. Add a couple of drops of Dawn (any brand) dish soap to a few ounces of warm water, draw the liquid up into an empty syringe (no needle attached). Use something for lube, (KY Jelly, cooking oil, etc) and insert the tip only into the rectum, slowly fill the rectum with the liquid until a little amount drips back out. Since you'll be in the area, a quick temperature check before the enema would be a good idea.

Once the enema has a few minutes to work, a bowel movement should happen. If the buckling doesn't poop, or it's only just a small amount, repeat the enema until a good bowel movement happens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree ..try an enema. Soap or cooking oil in warm water. Fill baby up until a little squirts back out ...be gentle and go slow.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Morning Vern. May be time to give the buckling kid an enema. Add a couple of drops of Dawn (any brand) dish soap to a few ounces of warm water, draw the liquid up into an empty syringe (no needle attached). Use something for lube, (KY Jelly, cooking oil, etc) and insert the tip only into the rectum, slowly fill the rectum with the liquid until a little amount drips back out. Since you'll be in the area, a quick temperature check before the enema would be a good idea.
> 
> Once the enema has a few minutes to work, a bowel movement should happen. If the buckling doesn't poop, or it's only just a small amount, repeat the enema until a good bowel movement happens.


Well i have 2x 20cc of dawn water... and he started poopin. Hes left 5 or piles. Should i still give the enema?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How big are the piles? Does it look dry ? Hard?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

If the buckling is pooping on his own now, then no he doesn't need the enema until/unless he has difficultly with his bowel movements again. How his temperature doing this morning?


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> If the buckling is pooping on his own now, then no he doesn't need the enema until/unless he has difficultly with his bowel movements again. How his temperature doing this morning?


102.5f
I temped him and as i was about to give him the E... he just started poopin, and didnt stop for a good 5 min... the first 2 looked like crunchy peanut butter... but whitish. And then it was all yellow paste. Is yellow paste good? Cuz my other kid Olive has that same poo.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like a good amount of poop. Yellow poop is milk poop but should start to turn to brown berries soon. Temp is good.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That sounds good to me! How is he acting?


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

The crunchy peanut butter looked harder... like more peanut and less butter


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Calling for mom. Hopping around. Very alert and his belly is gurgling. Just fed 10cc electrolytes and 10cc of sodium bicarbonate water.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Vern said:


> The crunchy peanut butter looked harder... like more peanut and less butter


Yeah, that's probably what was stopping him up. But now that he's got it out of his system, he will hopefully be able to go just fine.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Vern said:


> Calling for mom. Hopping around. Very alert and his belly is gurgling. Just fed 10cc electrolytes and 10cc of sodium bicarbonate water.


Sounds like you're on the right track! Good job!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Sounds like you're on the right track! Good job!


Thank you I appreciate the reassurance, ive been up all night watching this guy... im exhausted and I just really want him to be ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yup..I agree..dry poop plugged him up. How long has it been since no milk? When ready for milk again. Be sure 2 hours from last electrolytes and only allow a few minutes with mom ever few hours at first. See how he does. After a day or so if acting well with his milk..he. an go back with mom full time. Then watch him close.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Vern said:


> Thank you I appreciate the reassurance, ive been up all night watching this guy... im exhausted and I just really want him to be ok.


Hope you can get a nap in today!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Vern said:


> Thank you I appreciate the reassurance, ive been up all night watching this guy... im exhausted and I just really want him to be ok.


You're doing a wonderful job taking care of the buckling. Hopefully, now that he's conquered being a little constipated, he'll feel much better.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Yup..I agree..dry poop plugged him up. How long has it been since no milk? When ready for milk again. Be sure 2 hours from last electrolytes and only allow a few minutes with mom ever few hours at first. See how he does. After a day or so if acting well with his milk..he. an go back with mom full time. Then watch him close.


Last milk was at about 2pm yesterday


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..if he's acting well ...around 2 or 3 ish..and at least 2 hours from electrolytes, give him a few minutes with mom. Watch his tummy..don't want it to be poochy. Flat and firm is the goal. He won't be happy until his fat and round lol...be strong. Then watch him..see how he does. In 2 hours give electrolytes...then 2 hours mom again..and so forth.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Dont mind the mess...


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

@happybleats my wife and I have been very impressed with thegoatspot.net and more so with all the knowledge and wisdom you have been sharing with us through the learning curve. Its been amazing. Thank you. We will be purchasing a copy of your book and it will be part of our emergency kit.

And to everybody who has given advice and tolerated me Thank you!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It's our pleasure! The collective knowledge on here is invaluable! Not to mention like family 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ 🤗


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Ok so now both kids are low energy and my doeling has green water/mucousy poo. Do i need to go borrow a car to go get some antibiotics?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh no. I know you’ve been working really hard to help these little ones. I’ve only had goats for a year, so I’ll let the more knowledgeable chime in with advice. I’m guessing they will want to know the temps on the two goats if you’re wondering if antibiotics are in order.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@happybleats @toth boer goats @ksalvagno. 

You may not be able to find antibiotics even if you try. unless you have a connection to a vet. There are a lot of new regulations in place that are making them tough to find in certain areas.😔


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is their temp?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh goodness. How much graze are they eating? 

Give some Bs and probiotics to start and get their temp.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Sorry took me so long to get back 2hr rnd trip to town. Went to my local vet clinic. Got some bio sponge, electrolytes, dewormer and topical pain reliever. The vet didnt think antibiotics were needed here. Shes a friend from church, the kids are doing better pushing the electrolytes from the vet. Both kids temp is 102.5/102.6 their stools are going back to "normal". Hopping and playing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job on getting them back on track!!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

This emotional roller coaster is not ok.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I hear that. The good thing is the coaster goes back up. Great job getting them the electrolytes and helping them feel a bit better. Having a friend who is a vet is a great resource.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> I hear that. The good thing is the coaster goes back up. Great job getting them the electrolytes and helping them feel a bit better. Having a friend who is a vet is a great resource.


Thank you! Ya i wish the coaster would end. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope it all stabilizes soon for you! You are doing great so far. 🤗


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Thank


MellonFriend said:


> I hope it all stabilizes soon for you! You are doing great so far. 🤗


Thank You. I wish I wouldve prepared better before id gotten baby goats. But i learn by having to do unfortunately when its animals or people relying on me they are affected by my unpreparedness. But i am learning and we are stocking our medicine cabinet from what we are learning.
Thank you again.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m glad they are doing better- good job! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Thank you.
Before putting them to bed we drenched B complex vit. in 20cc of electrolyte and gave .5cc diy yogurt probiotic. For a total of 40cc of electrolytes in the last hour before bed.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Glad things are better! Do they have a lot of really fresh grass, or good hay? That will sometimes give the kids the runs. They have to learn to moderate.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

We suspect Olive got to the grass/alfalfa hay.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Vern said:


> We suspect Olive got to the grass/alfalfa hay.


If Olive has been getting goat feed and/or grain, she will need some of those probiotics daily and then a diet of only water and hay until her poop firms up. (This is a goat version of a bland diet) Then slowly introduce the goat feed back to her in amounts equal to a little less than half the usual amount the first day. If her poop stays firm, add a little more goat feed the second day and so forth until she is eating her regular ration again without any signs of runny or clumpy poop.

I suspect there is a high probability most goat owners experience the roller coaster highs and lows when it comes to keeping goats. I sure did and referred to the experience and emotions as a trial by fire. It does get better with time as goat owners start to understand the steep learning curve goats bring into our lives.

Hang in there @Vern, you're doing a great job with all you've been dealt with.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

So the whole farm was in a ruckus this mornin, i was sure somebody had died as i got ready, gulped down half a cup of coffee, and ran out the door. When i got out there there was no dead body, no disturbance of any kind really... but it was as if they all just wanted to say "Hi" giggle and run away (if they could). Babys are ok, they were yellin cuz i have them in a dog crate in the tractor, to keep them from milkin on mom. So i fed them 20cc of electrolytes, which was a fight, and since their stool was ok and no sign of lethargy i allowed a small meal from momma. I felt their bellys for firm and flat with no bulge and pulled em off and put them in the kid suite. Milked and grained the 2 does and now the farm is quite... now to finish my coffee which is cold. Lol. Thank you all again for keeping up with me and giving advice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Good afternoon, so as you can see in the picture... the kids are reunited with momma. And are very happy. I have continued electrolytes and probiotics daily but they are free to milk as momma lets them... lol which isnt often cuz they be hungry... and she never seems to catch up with how ravenous they are. But they are gainging weight, i am still waiting on my hanging scale so i dont know exactly but by picking them up i know they are gaining weight, also gaining in strength, when i feed electrolytes if when they are done taking theres not alot i can do to to make em short of hurting them. Since im not willing to do that, i let em go and grab the sibbling and get as much as i can in her/him then swap until its down the hatch or down their chin.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Glad they’re doing better! I’ve never dealt with floppy kid, but it sounds terrifying. Good job handling it all!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

QUOTE="Feira426, post: 2621191, member: 44391"]
Glad they’re doing better! I’ve never dealt with floppy kid, but it sounds terrifying. Good job handling it all!
[/QUOTE]
Thank you! It was very scary!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job Vern. What a beautiful picture!! 
Now be sure electrolytes, if needed are 2 hours between milk. Being back with mom they shouldn't need it. Make sure they have access to mom's fresh water and they will learn to drink it by watching mom.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Good job Vern. What a beautiful picture!!
> Now be sure electrolytes, if needed are 2 hours between milk. Being back with mom they shouldn't need it. Make sure they have access to mom's fresh water and they will learn to drink it by watching mom.


Ok, thank you!
Yes they have access to moms water.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, glad they are doing ok.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

They are doing good, they are playing, leaping and climbing everything (to include each other). Lol. Healthy baby goats is an amazing thing. Thanks again. We are so thankful for everybody who has helped us out!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m so happy to hear they are happy and healthy! The people here really do care and you did such a good job getting the little goats through a rough patch.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

You're doing great! I hope they all stay healthy and happy from here on out. They are so darling!


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Thank you all again!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Vern said:


> Hello all, so I have found some info on tractoring goats but very litlle compared to chicken tractoring. So i thought id share what we are doing, but Id LOVE to see what yall are doing for tractoring your goats.
> What we are trying to do is regenerative intensive grazing... but how to graze when the land has been desertified due to ill conceived management that the federal government has mandated?
> Using livestock! The hay that hits the ground is the biomaterial that becomes the soil... its a whole thing... check out allan savory on youtube.


Great idea! Will you add wheels or ?? to help it move without tearing up the ground? This is something I've been wondering about for chicken tractors too...
We don't tractor our goats but use electric net fencing to rotate grazing within our fenced acreage. We also started taking the stall clean out materials to the pasture & spreading it around where we aren't immediately grazing. Spent hay, bedding & poo has got to help more than hurt out here on the prairie where we already have too little topsoil and continual winds.


----------



## Vern (9 mo ago)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Great idea! Will you add wheels or ?? to help it move without tearing up the ground? This is something I've been wondering about for chicken tractors too...
> We don't tractor our goats but use electric net fencing to rotate grazing within our fenced acreage. We also started taking the stall clean out materials to the pasture & spreading it around where we aren't immediately grazing. Spent hay, bedding & poo has got to help more than hurt out here on the prairie where we already have too little topsoil and continual winds.


Hi, yes we added wheels about 3' in from the end. It makes it possible to move lol. I use a dolly on the front to raise it and pull it. Once our little herd has grown beyond the tractor space available we will also be running solar powered electric fence netting, and use the tractors as nightime shelter/feed and water hub. We will also be using this same design for our meat chicken tractors. For our egg layers we are building a 10ftx10ft traditional log cabin coop. So we can expand up to about 30 layers, and will also have an electric fenced yard for them.


----------

